# lighting???



## Raul (Aug 30, 2015)

just got a 90gal tank which i'll be turning into a reef tank it came with Aquatic Life HID/T5 HO model#420056 48". I'm wondering if those lights are good enough and if so i want to eventually upgrade to LED's for better energy consumption. What is a good overall system keeping in mind that i also have a canopy that I would like to use perferably.


----------

